# axanthic spider x axanthic bumble bee (royals) what would happen?



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

as above, i take it they would be no good because of the lethal double spider trait that hatchlings would posess or am i completly wrong i have tryed to find out myself but cant find these snakes on the genetics calculators?? 

thanks for any replys jamie and janie: victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

jamie and janie said:


> as above, i take it they would be no good because of the lethal double spider trait that hatchlings would posess or am i completly wrong i have tryed to find out myself but cant find these snakes on the genetics calculators??
> 
> thanks for any replys jamie and janie: victory:


If you went with an axanthic pastel & axanthic bumblebee..that would give much better odds :2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Male = Axanthic, Spider 
Female = Axanthic, Pastel, Spider 
Offspring predicted as: 
---This is a PHENOTYPE only report-----------------
1/8 Axanthic 
2/8 Axanthic, Spider 
1/8 Axanthic, Pastel 
2/8 Axanthic, Pastel, Spider 
1/8 Axanthic, Homozygous Spider 
1/8 Axanthic, Pastel, Homozygous Spider 

I think this is right -)

*


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Axanthic Spider x Axanthic Bumblebee=

12.5% Axanthic
25% Axanthic Spider
12.5% Axanthic Pastel
25% Axanthic Bumblebee
12.5% Axanthic Homozygous Spider (Presumed Lethal)
12.5% Axanthic Homozygous Spider Pastel (Presumed Lethal)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

hogboy said:


> *Male = Axanthic, Spider
> Female = Axanthic, Pastel, Spider
> Offspring predicted as:
> ---This is a PHENOTYPE only report-----------------
> ...


Too quick, but at least I worked it out myself


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks all , so anyone know if the double spider trait would cause probs?? p.s here what your saying about using a axanthic pastel . 
thanks jamie and janie


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Homozygous Spider (Presumed Lethal)
> Homozygous Spider (Presumed Lethal)





jamie and janie said:


> thanks all , *so anyone know if the double spider trait would cause probs??* p.s here what your saying about using a axanthic pastel .
> thanks jamie and janie


See above.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I've never heard of this lethal gene thing with spiders.
The reason people don't breed thm together is purely that there is no visable super, just load of peeps breeding to normals and co/dom's.
I think ?


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> See above.


 oh yea duh soz guys


----------

